# FR: <comparatif> (plus, moins, aussi, etc.) que + (ne) (le) - pronom & "ne" explétif



## Gavroche

Hi.  I'm wondering if the "ne" is redundant in the following:

"Terrifiée, Lola se serrait contra Chivrac, qui la tennait par la taille.  Et le jeune homme frémissait du bonheur d'étreindre Lola bien plus qu'il ne pensait au danger d'une attaque des Mercuriens."

Doesn't it mean:  The young man shook much more from the joy of holding Lola than from the danger of an attack from the Mercuriens.

Taken from La Roue Fulgurante.  (The characters are on the planet Mercury and are about to be attacked by aliens.)

Merci, John L.

*Moderator note: *Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also FR: "ne" without "pas" - "ne" explétif / "ne" littéraire.


----------



## Maître Capello

You've correctly understood the sentence.  That redundant _ne_ is called “_ne_ explétif”, e.g., see [the thread linked above].


----------



## Gavroche

Thanks Maître Capello.  I learned about that "ne" long ago, and had forgotten it, so I wasn't sure.  To an English speaker, it always looks like a simple negation.  
I must review my grammar. 

John L.


----------



## mancunienne girl

Hi everyone, in the context of comparing how one used to be to how one is  now can you say the above, or similarly 'j'étais plus gros que je (le) suis maintenant. Do you need the 'le' at all Never been 100% with this!!! Thanks a lot.


----------



## PatLegrand

Bonsoir,
J'étais plus gros que *je ne le suis* maintenant.


----------



## tilt

In a formal speech, _ne _is mandatory, but in common French, many people drop it, contrary to _le_, which is to be kept, whatever the level of language.
To make the sentence simpler, you might just say  _J'étais plus gros que maintenant_.


----------



## CapnPrep

tilt said:


> In a formal speech, _ne _is mandatory, but in common French, many people drop it, contrary to _le_, which is to be kept, whatever the level of language.


This remark from Grevisse-Goosse suggests that the _le_ is always optional:


> Quand l’ellipse porte seulement sur l’attribut, on peut aussi le représenter par le pronom neutre _le_ : _Sa vie fut plus dissipée qu’elle ne l’avait été jusqu’alors_ (Mauriac, _Mystère Frontenac_, p. 208). [Comp. : _Yves parut plus amer qu’il n’avait jamais été_ (_ib._, p. 226).] — _Riche comme il l’est_ (ou … _comme il est_), _il devrait être plus généreux_. (§218, c, 1º)


----------



## tilt

I agree _le_ can be dropped after _comme_, but dropping it after _que _sounds odd to me, as the verb lacks a complement, then.


----------



## friandise

"Nous envoyons trop de CO2 dans l’atmosphère, plus que les forêts et les océans ne peuvent en absorber."

pourquoi utilise-t-on le mot "ne"? la phrase "plus que les forêts et les océans peuvent en absorber" n'est-elle pas grammaticalement correcte?

merci d'avance..


----------



## papan

plus que et moins que entraînent l'utilisation de ne 

plus que je ne le pense
moins que tu ne le crois


----------



## Maître Capello

Tant la phrase originale avec _ne_ que celle sans sont correctes, car ce _ne_ est facultatif ; il s'agit du *ne explétif*. (Pour plus d'informations sur cet emploi, faire une recherche de "ne explétif" sur les forums WR.)


----------



## aeschylus

Bonjour,

Je cherche une explication d'un usage de "ne" dans une page des _Pensées_ de M. Pascal:"...: Il n'est donc pas juste que nous les trompions et que nous voulions qu'ils nous estiment plus que nous *ne* méritons."
​Je comprends le sens du phase dans ensemble, mais je manque une compréhension technique de cet emploi de "ne." Je l'ai traduit en Anglais sans trop de difficulté par:"...: It is not, then, fair that we deceive them and that we wish them to esteem us more highly than we deserve."​Comment utilise Pascal cette "ne?" Quels-sont les règles qui gouvernent cet emploi de "ne." A-t-il cet emploi un nom ou un terme grammatical? Utilisez des exemples s'il vous plaît. Merci beaucoup! 

(aussi, je ne suis pas un locuteur natif, donc je vous serais reconnassant de corriger des erreurs que j'ai fait ci-dessus. Merci encore!)


----------



## Talant

It's a "ne explétif"


----------



## geostan

When one says, for example, 

il nous estime plus que nous ne méritons, it's as if he were saying:

I _don't think_ we deserve as much esteem as he is giving us. That's the negative hint that the _ne_ provides. This same approach works for other cases as well.

Il craint que nous _ne_ partions sans lui. implies

He _doesn't_ want us to leave.

I hope I've helped.

Cheers!


----------



## Forero

_Nous voulions qu'ils nous estiment plus que nous ne méritons.
_"We want them to value us more (highly) than we deserve."

I have heard this called a "pleonastic _ne_" ("_ne_ pléonastic").  It is used after a comparative (e.g. _plus_), or especially a superlative (e.g. _le plus_), and something that means _than_ (e.g. _que_, _que de_, _de ce que_) when comparing to a range that could include the negative extreme:

_plus que nous ne méritons
_"more (highly) than what we deserve", where "what" may be none at all.
"more than however much, if any, that we (may) deserve"
"more highly than however highly, if at all, that we (may) deserve"

No complementary negative will accompany such a _ne_ (e.g. _pas_).

EDIT: Geostan's example reminds me that it's not just a comparative or superlative, it could be something that means "rather (than)", "would rather ... (than)", "other (...) (than)", "different (...) (than/to what/etc.)" -- well there's a _plus_ in _plutôt_, isn't there? -- or something like _douter_, _craindre_, etc., where we don't think, or don't want to think, that whatever it is really is so:

_Il craint que nous ne partions sans lui.
_ "He's afraid that we might leave without him."


----------



## CapnPrep

Forero said:


> The verb will be in the subjunctive, though that might be hard to tell […]


The verb in the _que_-phrase in a comparative construction is in the indicative. The form _méritons_ is unambiguously present indicative here.

Also, expletive _ne_ is not found in superlative constructions.


----------



## Forero

I found a little chart about this kind of _ne_, but it is difficult to find a rule.  It seems this _ne_ turns up much less in conversation than in literature.



CapnPrep said:


> Also, expletive _ne_ is not found in superlative constructions.


Are you saying the following sentence is not good French?

_Voilà la plus belle femme que je n'aie jamais vue.
_


----------



## itka

> Are you saying the following sentence is not good French ?
> _Voilà la plus belle femme que je n'aie jamais vue._



It just means nothing.
As CapnPrep explained, you have to say :
_Voilà la plus belle femme que j'aie jamais vue._


----------



## cmmc

"La formule bénédictine est plus proche de Colomban que ne le sont celles de _Regula Magistri _et de l’_Ordo monasterii."_
 
My guess is that the sentence is translated: "The Benedictine formula is closer to Columban than are those of the _Regula _Magistri _and Ordo Monasterii." _
 
I'm not clear on how the "ne" functions in this sentence.  
 
Can anyone explain?
 
Thank you!!!


----------



## tilt

This is a _ne explétif_, it's not really a negation and is dispensable in the sentence.


----------



## radagasty

It's the pleonastic _ne_. A simpler sentence might serve to illustrate its use better: _Il dépense plus qu'il *ne* gagne_. In both case, _plus...que_ permits its use.


----------



## cmmc

Thanks!  i just found an explanation of the pleonastic _ne _here:
http://www.orbilat.com/Languages/French/Grammar/Syntax/Moods/French-Syntax-Moods-Subjunctive.html


----------



## geostan

In these comparative clauses, I have always believed that the use of ne and the complementary pronoun were the most commonly used formulae, but that neither was prescriptively required. So, for instance, all three of the following sentences are correct even though the first is probably the most frequent:

Il est plus jeune que tu ne le crois.
Il est plus jeune que tu ne crois.
Il est plus jeune que tu crois.

My 1967 edition of Le Bon Usage supports this, but I can find no reference to it in the latest edition.


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> So, for instance, all three of the following sentences are correct even though the first is probably the most frequent:
> Il est plus jeune que tu ne le crois.
> Il est plus jeune que tu ne crois.
> Il est plus jeune que tu crois.


The most frequent sentence in speech is undoubtedly the 3rd one although the 1st may be more frequent in writing.


> My 1967 edition of Le Bon Usage supports this, but I can find no reference to it in the latest edition.


According to the latest edition (see §1024), that expletive _ne_ is used *very often* in correlative clauses (except for equalities), but the absence of _ne_ is also quite common.


----------



## bumblebee813

Hello 

_Il est moins intelligent que je ne le pensais._

I was just wondering how to translate the above phrase....
Is the 'le' in the second half of the phrase replacing 'intelligent' or 'il'?

Would it be something like: He is less intelligent than I thought?

Thank you!


----------



## tilt

bumblebee813 said:


> He is less intelligent than I thought


_Le_ stands for what I though, i.e. _il est intelligent_, in fact.


----------



## breagadoir

The 'le' doesn't get translated in English, your translation is perfect.


----------



## quinoa

Suddenly I am overcome by doubt, imagine the plural, which one?
Ils sont moins intelligents que je ne *le* pensais.
Ils sont moins intelligents que je ne *les* pensais.
Or both?


----------



## geostan

_Le_ should be the only correct form. Remember that in this construction, it may be omitted, just as _ne_ may be. If it referred to persons, it could not.


----------



## tilt

quinoa said:


> Suddenly I am overcome by doubt, imagine the plural, which one?


Haha ! 
I thought of this, but didn't want to mention it, to keep things simple.

Both are correct, indeed, because there's a second way to analyse Bumblebee813's sentence.
_Le _can refer to_ il_ only because _penser qq'un + adjectif _is correct to, even if less common (it's possible to say _je le pensais intelligent_.)

But honestly, I don't think anyone would understand the sentence this way, out of a specific context. This is nothing but a coincidence.
With an object that can't be replaced by _le_, the second part of the sentence would be the same: _Il arrivera plus tard que je ne le pensais._


----------



## Athrun

In my humble opinion it's only "le" and not "les", because "le" represents the fact that I thought he/they was/were intelligent.


----------



## Nicomon

Although I agree that it's less common, I think it works like this - natives, please correct if I'm wrong

Moins intelligents que je ne *le* pensais = Less intelligent than I thought 
Moins intelligents que je ne *les* pensais = Less intelligent than I thought *they were*. 

And in that case - _le_ refering to _il_ - singular would be : ... than I thought *he was*


----------



## tilt

As a non-native, I totally agree.


----------



## LiamSeth

just to play devil's advocate...

here couldn't the le refer to replacing a clause starting with the word "que"

moins intelligents que je ne pensais "qu'ils étaient" par exemple
moins intelligents que je ne LE pensais

please correct me if i've made an error in my logic!


----------



## Athrun

tilt said:


> As a non-native, I totally agree.



So do I.


----------



## Nicomon

This is in answer to LiamSeth. I'm terrible at explaining grammar, but here's my try :

_Je les pensais intelligents = I thought they were intelligent. _But it turns out that they are... less so.

_Ils sont moins intelligents que je ne *le* pensais_ = _Le_ refers to _(ce que)_ _je pensais _(je pensais quoi?... qu'ils étaient intelligents)

_Ils sont moins intelligents que je ne *les* pensais_ = _les_ refers to _ils_

Now if you take tilt's example, and make it plural :_ ils arriveront plus tard que je ne *le* pensais = they will arrive later than I thought_ (that they would arrive)

Here again, _le_ refers to _ce que je pensais_. But unlike the first example, you could not replace it with _les. _

Now, I hope I didn't make it even more confusing. If I did, I'm sorry.


----------



## scroddy

Bonsoir.

Je pose cette question pour savoir s'il faut mettre un "_le neutre_" ?

Il s'est avéré (être) plus beau qu'elle ne *l*'avait espéré.


L'anglais serait:
He proved (to be) more handsome than she had hoped (he would be).


Merci d'avance.


----------



## LART01

scroddy said:


> Il s'est avéré (être) plus beau qu'elle ne *l*'avait espéré.


Very good


----------



## Maître Capello

To answer the question, the pronoun is not required but it is better to include it.


----------



## Cymralle

Tu peux dire : "_Il s'est avéré être plus beau qu'elle n'avait espéré_" pour supprimer le pronom s'il t'ennuie.

Le *l'* ici renvoie à la proposition précédente (et c'est pour ça qu'on peut le supprimer).

Par exemple : "elle est plus belle que je ne *LE* pensais" (et non que je ne *LA* pensais").

Pourquoi ? Parce que on espère + que (proposition), On espère pas "la  personne", On espère que, c'est comme ça que ça se construit.

Ainsi, on ne dit pas "on espère l'homme être beau". On dit : "on espère _*que*_ l'homme sera beau". Tout ce fait qui est espéré est résumé par "le" dans ta phrase. Exemple :
- Je pense qu'il faut que tu ailles plus tôt à la gare.
- Tu _*LE*_ penses vraiment ?
- Oui je _*LE*_ pense.
>> le LE renvoie à la proposition pensée.

Comme ce pronom renvoie à une proposition et non à quelqu'un, tu peux le supprimer de la phrase, il n'est pas essentiel au sens : on comprend la phrase sans. Et comme ce pronom renvoie à une proposition, il est neutre !

Il est ici sous la forme _*L'*_ pour éviter le choc des voyelles, car on ne laisse pas 2 voyelles côte à côte : 
-qu'elle ne *le* *a*vait espéré = incorrect. Choc des deux voyelles E + A.
- qu'elle ne *l'a*vait espéré = correct. 
Il est plus beau qu'elle ne *le* pensait : E + P = pas de choc de voyelles.

Voilà pour l'explication complète !
J'espère que ça t'aura aidé. Je _*l'*_espère vraiment.


----------



## scroddy

Un grand merci à tous- cela a beaucoup aidé à faire avancer ma compréhension.


Est-ce que je devrais m'attendre à entendre (ça sonne bizarre?!) des telles phrases sans ce LE - c'est la langue courante?

Vu que je veux parler et écrire 'un bon' français, j'emploierai cette règle de grammaire, maise juste pour le savoir (!), est-il acceptable d'omettre ce "le neutre" à chaque fois où l'on _pourrait_ l'utiliser? Ou y a-t-il certains moment où il faut l'utiliser? Et bon, la même question pour le "ne" aussi, je suppose!

eg. Tu aurais pu dire? : 





> J'espère que ça t'aura aidé. J_*'*_espère vraiment


 
Merci à nouveau, les amis.


----------



## Cymralle

Oui, dans ce cas précis où le *Le/l'* renvoie à une proposition, tu peux ne pas l'employer (il y a peut-être des exceptions, mais là, je n'en ai aucune qui me vienne à l'esprit). A l'oral, on l'omet dans la majorité des cas (enfin je l'omets beaucoup et autour de moi, dans un langage courant, je l'entends très peu).

"_Il est plus sympa que j'aurais cru_" versus "_Il est plus sympa que je *l'*aurais cru_". Si je teste à voix haute, la 1ère phrase est plus naturelle.

Et ici, quand tu écris, "mais juste pour *le* savoir" ça sonne bizarre. Pas parce que c'est grammaticalement faux, mais parce que l'expression "_juste pour savoir_" est plutôt orale. Comme elle est orale, ça fait curieux d'ajouter le "*le*" qui lui, est plus écrit.

Exemple : "D_is-moi, juste pour savoir, est-ce que tu viens avec ton frère ce soir _?" On ne dira jamais "_Dis-moi, juste pour *le* savoir, est-ce que tu viens avec ton frère ce soir_" c'est très bizarre 

Dès lors qu'on comprend le sens de la phrase sans le *le/l'*, tu peux l'omettre. Les cas où on le conservera, ce sera sans doute pour insister sur quelque chose.

Exemple : "_Tu *le *sais pourtant qu'il est allergique au chocolat ! Tu *LE* sais ça _!"
On peut très bien l'enlever, mais on va le conserver car on insiste sur l'idée "il est allergique au chocolat", on la souligne en employant le *le*.


Voilà ! Sinon, attention donc à ne pas confondre avec les phrases où ce *le/l'* renvoie à quelqu'un ou quelque chose et où on ne comprend plus le sens de la phrase si on l'enlève :

Exemple :"_Ton jeu, je le trouve super_" versus "_ton jeu, je trouve super_". Cette dernière formulation est incorrecte, c'est soit "j_e trouve super ton jeu_." soit "_je *le* trouve super ton jeu."_ Si on sépare en 2 propositions, on a besoin d'un C.O.D. après le verbe, il faut préciser de nouveau de quoi on parle.


----------



## susanna76

Why is it "C'est plus difficile qu'il n'y paraît" (which I found in the English-French WR dictionary under _deceptively_) rather than "C'est plus difficile qu'il y paraît"?

Thank you!


----------



## Keith Bradford

Yes, we've all asked ourselves that.  One of the unsolved mysteries of French - there's probably a historical explanation, to do with Latin enclitics, I wouldn't wonder.


----------



## Micia93

I'd say that it sounds better
"qu'il y paraît" => kili => doesn't sound good
"qu'il n'y paraît" => kilni => rolls softly off the tongue


----------



## boterham

And it's easier to say. Liaisons are soooooooo important in French!


----------



## Fred_C

Micia93 said:


> I'd say that it sounds better
> "qu'il y paraît" => kili => doesn't sound good
> "qu'il n'y paraît" => kilni => rolls softly off the tongue



Bonjour.
J’ai souvent eu l’impression que ce genre d’explications tautologiques était à éviter.
Je dis «tautologiques» parce que dès qu’on y réfléchit, on s’aperçoit que de toutes façons, la définition de ce qui «sonne juste» est précisément ce qui est correct, et celle de ce qui «sonne faux» est ce qui est incorrect.
Il se trouve qu’en ce moment, j’apprends une autre langue étrangère, qui est fortuitement très propice à ce genre de commentaires de la part des professeurs ; je puis donc me mettre à la place des apprenants : C’est très énervant de se rendre compte que les profs n’ont pas conscience de tout l’arbitraire de ce genre de réponse.

Personnellement, je crois que la meilleure explication pour ce genre de choses est un simple «par ce que c’est comme ça». C’est moins hypocrite.


----------



## Micia93

Bien sûr parce que c'est comme ça, mais très souvent le langage évolue aussi par rapport à l'harmonie des sons, non ?


----------



## wm138

L’enfant, retenu au lit plus qu’il* ne* fallait pour sa santé, devint réellement malade. [Chartreuse de Parme, Ch. 28]

Peut on omettre _*ne*_ ici?

I'ai en fini avec le livre, C'est ma question dernière. Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Donaldos

Techniquement, oui, puisque ce _ne_ est facultatif. 

Cependant, dans ce genre de tournure comparative sa présence est particulièrement fréquente et relève davantage du style que de la correction grammaticale.


----------



## beurredecacahuète

Bonjour,

Sont les deux phrases suivantes également correctes? 
-Ce film n'était pas aussi intéressant que je ne le pensais. 
-Ce film n'était pas aussi intéressant que je ne pensais. 

Est-ce que je suis obligée de mettre "le" ou non? Pourquoi?

Et pour que je puisse me renseigner plus, pouvez-vous me dire de quel sujet de grammaire ce concerne? Je sais qu'il y a le "ne explétif" dedans, mais je crois que la question de ce "le" tourne sur quelque chose de différente.  

Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## ToFrench

Ni l'une ni l'autre des deux phrases ne sont correctes. À l'oral, on l'entend souvent dire comme vous l'avez écrit. Mais c'est incorrect.

La bonne façon d'écrire ça c'est :

_"Ce film n'était pas aussi intéressant que ce que je pensais"._
Il y a aussi :
_"Ce film n'était pas aussi intéressant que je pensais"._ Mais là franchement j'ai un doute. Pareil, on l'entend souvent dire mais je pense que à l'écrit c'est incorrect.


Sinon, juste pour le fun :
Sont les deux phrases suivantes également correctes? 
Les deux phrases suivantes sont-elles correctes ?


----------



## tilt

Je ne trouve pas les phrases de Beurredecacahuète incorrectes ; la 2e est d'ailleurs celle dont doute ToFrench (sans raison, selon moi), effectivement augmentée d'un ne explétif, qui peut totalement se justifier.
Je les trouve en outre plus élégantes que celle avec _que ce que_, qui est un peu lourd.

[…]


----------



## bleuboia

Bonjour!

C'est quoi la différence entre les deux ? :
*C'est plus difficile que je ne le pensais*
et
*C'est plus difficile que je ne pensais*

Le "le" est facultif ? Les deux veulent dire la même chose, non ?

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le _le_ est explétif. Il n'a donc pas vraiment de signification propre et peut être supprimé sans changer le sens de la phrase.


----------

